# Badge Bunnies



## NPD212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok guys, we all know they are out there...I don't mean to offend any of our female officers on the post, but lets be realistic.... What is the best bar to find badge bunnies?? My opinion- T's pub in Brighton


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Why would I flash my (if I had one )badge in a bar to get women? Heck even the girl I see on a regular basis doesnt know much about what I do with BEMA. :twisted: 


I would think it would be smart for women I have known for 30 seconds and other bar patrons to know as little about me as possible...... Who knows if the 6'9" 350 guy named "mongo" behind has an axe to grind with a cop.

I could only imagine if she got pissed off or hurt what a phone call to the department could do.  


Just my :2c:


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

I agree with STM, letting anyone in a bar know that you are a cop will only do one of two things. 

1) Find people who love cops and now won't stop asking you questions about the job and how much they want to be a cop.

2) Find people who hate cops but will talk to you cause you are cool and they proceed to tell you how much cops suck and why and their own series of sob stories.

If you like a chick tell her you are a massage therapist. It works better and most men wont feel like talking to you.

If you dont want anyone to really speak with you say you sell insurance for a living.

Either way keep the fact that you are a cop to yourself in a bar, and whatever you do don't flash a badge if a fight breaks out. Just leave.


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh! And here I thought "badge bunnies" meant cute female police officers!! But I guess you could meet those on the job if you really wanted to....


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

People know your on the job just by looking at you,,,,, the way you walk, the way you look around the bar, the way you present yourself. I can't even count how many times people have said "you look like a cop" without even talking to them first.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Excuse my ignorance but I thought badge bunnies were hot female police officers.
I thought that badge groupies "blue light groupies" were women that dug cops.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

NPD212";p="53021 said:


> Ok guys, we all know they are out there...I don't mean to offend any of our female officers on the post, but lets be realistic.... What is the best bar to find badge bunnies?? My opinion- T's pub in Brighton


Realistic..About what?? If your flashing your badge in a bar just to get some tail, your no different then the other jackoff we were all making fun of for wearing his uniform while eating inside a bar. No good will come of this.

I get enough stupid comments in uniform, "Ohh Baby are you gonna arrest me?" No but I'd love to pistol whip you :twisted: Who wants to broad cast it out of uniform? and of all places a bar...

A "badge bunny" is a cop groupie.... "Blue Light Groupies" now thats a term I haven't come across until now...


----------



## southiestyle (Sep 13, 2004)

NPD212";p="53021 said:


> Ok guys, we all know they are out there...I don't mean to offend any of our female officers on the post, but lets be realistic.... What is the best bar to find badge bunnies?? My opinion- T's pub in Brighton


 Do you realize how desperate u sound?? :shock:


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

This is gonna be a tough thread to follow. Its pretty obvious that some people here believe a "badge bunny" is a cop "groupie" and some believe it is a hot female officer. Let's kill this one, it was doomed from the first post.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Blue lights slut ? Cruiser Queen?


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

Ha Ha, those are funny...but is there a name for a male who chases female cops?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

metrowestblues";p="53293 said:


> Ha Ha, those are funny...but is there a name for a male who chases female cops?


Yeah............ STALKER. :ninja: :lol:

Scott :rock:


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

metrowestblues";p="53292 said:


> Ha Ha, those are funny...but is there a name for a male who chases female cops?


Yeh a Sub. ,,,,,,,


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

This topic is locked. It is absolutely usless and going no where.


----------

